# Harry has a twin



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Not really thank goodness  

But if you remember my thread from a few days ago where I made my first acrylic red pen and promised to follow it up with a blue pencil to go with it.

http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/12565-first-acrylic-pen.html

And then before I could get back to the shop and keep my promise, Harry made a beautiful blue pen using a simple yet effective method in this thread.

http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/12584-thank-you-bob-noles.html

This evening after dinner, I finally returned to the shop and finished my blue pencil and remembered Harry's blue pen. I would say that the blanks are close enough to be twins even tho they live world's apart.










Here is a shot of the red pen again and I plan to give them as a gift set when I need a quick present for an occasion.










And that is how it came to be that Harry has a twin  Thank goodness not really tho 

btw Harry, I did use some of the short cut on sanding and then a plastic polish to finish (No Brasso in the house at the moment) and I think it came out GREAT! Thanks for the tip


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice Bob, one day I'll have a go at making a pencil, I have some very nice Chinese boxes that hold two items, they only cost about $3.50, the barrel hinges alone cost more than that here so there's no point in making them.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking pen Bob. Really nice.

I wet sand my acrylic with 400, 600, 800, and 1000 grit. Then go to the beall buffer. I tried the wet sanding after watching Ed Davidson aka yo-yo spin do acrylic bottle stoppers.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice blue one Bob. Hope Harry doesn't have patent on the blue acrylics pen and pencils so he doesn't go after you. But I guess you are safe yours don't have the Austraila brand on the clip.  Keep up with them acrylics I like doing them but to cold right now to them have to wait for it to warm up a bit.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks guys. I like the acrylics end results, but I am not fond of the turning process, it takes a lot longer and makes 3 times the mess. I still have a few more achievments in this area to conquer before I move on to other projects, so stay tuned


----------

